
Hacker leaks passwords for 900 enterprise VPN servers - PatrolX
https://www.zdnet.com/article/hacker-leaks-passwords-for-900-enterprise-vpn-servers/
======
PatrolX
"Of the 913 unique IP addresses found in that dump, 677 were detected by Bad
Packets CTI scans to be vulnerable to CVE-2019-11510 when the exploit was made
public last year,"

Crazy stuff, what's going on with these enterprises.

~~~
downrightmike
If it is working, leave it alone. Standard operations at places that overwork
and under fund their IT.

